# MeiKe MB-D12 Battery Grip  D800



## myvinyl333 (Jul 13, 2012)

MeiKe MB-D12 Battery Holder Grip for the Nikon D800 is listed on Amazon.com for $70. I have gotten use to not using a grip, but have one on my D300s. I do concert photos and it it helpful. The weight factor w/out a grip  is a plus, but for the money it could be worth it. $450 or $70?


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2012)

No doubt, my choice would be $450 for the Nikon grip.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have it, matches the D800 perfectly.  It doesn't have the ENEL18 battery tray though, just one for ENEL15 and one for AA's.


----------



## Markw (Jul 13, 2012)

Read this post.  I found it helpful. 

Re: Alternative to Nikon MB-d12 - GOT THE NIKON VERSION TOO!: Nikon D4 - D1 / D800 Forum: Digital Photography Review

Mark


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a Meike on my D7000 for a year now....still looks and works perfectly...Id get another if and ever I upgrade bodys


----------



## SCraig (Jul 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> No doubt, my choice would be $450 for the Nikon grip.


Ditto.  I don't have a D800 however I do have a D90 and D7000 both with Nikon grips on them.  If I get another Nikon body the grip that goes on it will be a Nikon as well.


----------



## Markw (Jul 14, 2012)

SCraig said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt, my choice would be $450 for the Nikon grip.
> ...





KmH said:


> No doubt, my choice would be $450 for the Nikon grip.



Why, though?  For the sake of it being a Nikon?  It it really worth the extra $350 for the name, a metal pin mounting bracket?  Everything else is supposedly the same plastic..

Mark


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2012)

I have no problem with my Meike S350. It lacks weather proofing, though it would be easy to implement an O-ring.


----------

